# X-Factor



## Amidala (Dec 12, 2004)

Did anyone follow it?
 I think its a total fix G4 were so talented and they came second 
 so anyone?


----------



## The Master™ (Dec 12, 2004)

you talking about this pop idols wannabe???

nope, sorry luv... i have never been tempted by these programmes...


----------



## Silk (Dec 13, 2004)

I have to admit that I did watch bits and pieces of it over the weeks but thought it was a joke Steve won as I didn't even know he was still in it, he was such a non entity!

Having said that I saw him on telly this morning and he seamed like a nice chappy


----------

